# Digital Concert Hall



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Finally got to watch part of a concert last night. The fullscreen HD video was superb; the SQ less so. Good enough, but definitely not CD quality. The audio compression was very evident in many instances.

I found the video portion to be initially interesting, in terms of watching the conductor and instrumentalists, but it soon became a distraction. I greatly prefer to listen to music with eyes closed, allowing it to transport me to realms beyond the physical.

So I will stick with CDs, SACDs, and streaming lossless audio files from my computer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

merlinus said:


> Finally got to watch part of a concert last night. The fullscreen HD video was superb; the SQ less so. Good enough, but definitely not CD quality. The audio compression was very evident in many instances.
> 
> I found the video portion to be initially interesting, in terms of watching the conductor and instrumentalists, but it soon became a distraction. I greatly prefer to listen to music with eyes closed, allowing it to transport me to realms beyond the physical.
> 
> So I will stick with CDs, SACDs, and streaming lossless audio files from my computer.


I'm with you....except for the eyes closed part. Too many distractions at live concerts. To concentrate adequately on the music, I need to be alone in my listening room....holding my teddy bear....and a slice of rumcake....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

merlinus said:


> Finally got to watch part of a concert last night. The fullscreen HD video was superb; the SQ less so. Good enough, but definitely not CD quality. The audio compression was very evident in many instances.
> 
> I found the video portion to be initially interesting, in terms of watching the conductor and instrumentalists, but it soon became a distraction. I greatly prefer to listen to music with eyes closed, allowing it to transport me to realms beyond the physical.
> 
> So I will stick with CDs, SACDs, and streaming lossless audio files from my computer.


Nothing beats the real concert, the atmosphere the people, all of them makes it a good night out.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Nothing beats the real concert, the atmosphere the people, all of them makes it a good night out.


The coughing, rustling, talking, and cellphones. No thanks!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Whether you actually watch it or not, consider the great performances that you are probably missing. The best Mahler 4th that I have heard is on the Digital Concert Hall.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

merlinus said:


> Finally got to watch part of a concert last night. The fullscreen HD video was superb; the SQ less so. Good enough, but definitely not CD quality. The audio compression was very evident in many instances.
> 
> I found the video portion to be initially interesting, in terms of watching the conductor and instrumentalists, but it soon became a distraction. I greatly prefer to listen to music with eyes closed, allowing it to transport me to realms beyond the physical.
> 
> So I will stick with CDs, SACDs, and streaming lossless audio files from my computer.


That was my experience as well


----------

